# Mag options for Llama .380 III-A



## cynric

I have been given a Llama .380 III-A and I am trying to find additional magazines for it. I am not too familiar with it and I do not see a date anywhere on the packaging. I have read that there are two different types -- one with a wide base and one that is narrow. Mine does have a small lip; which apparently implies the wide base. If anyone has any suggestions on a reputable company to order the appropriate item, I would be greatly appreciative.

If there is some bit of information necessary to determine what is needed, please ask and I will see what I can find. Thank you.

EDIT: I did not mention, but the mag I have is 7 rounds.


----------



## cynric

Ok, how about a different approach? ProMag from gunaccessories.com? It's not clear whether the lip is an issue or not. They aren't expensive to try, but I'd rather not roast 20 bucks either.


----------



## blackhawk60

*.380 mag...I know where u can get one if u r still interested.*



cynric said:


> I have been given a Llama .380 III-A and I am trying to find additional magazines for it. I am not too familiar with it and I do not see a date anywhere on the packaging. I have read that there are two different types -- one with a wide base and one that is narrow. Mine does have a small lip; which apparently implies the wide base. If anyone has any suggestions on a reputable company to order the appropriate item, I would be greatly appreciative.
> 
> If there is some bit of information necessary to determine what is needed, please ask and I will see what I can find. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: I did not mention, but the mag I have is 7 rounds.


cynric; if u r still in need of a Llama .380 mag, u can order one from www.tripk.com/Products. They show a price of $38US and r located in San Diego, CA, USA. Give them a try.


----------

